# Just had a thought



## Shinigami357 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, I'm a huge fan of anime and manga (though not nearly as big a fan as some of our fellow tempers). Being born in the Asia-Pacific region, I've a distinct advantage, but not really all that much.

Anyway, as much as anime and manga are filled to the brim of superpowered (aka shounen) characters, I've learned to appreciate the really cunning, intelligent, etc etc etc kinds of characters. Characters who survive (hell, thrive, even) by using their heads. The way some of them are still there despite being massively outnumbered is a testament to the power of a protagonist (or anatagonist) who has a brain and knows how to use it.

So, anyway, just thought I'd ask all our manga and anime loving tempers which characters they think are the most intelligent from all the stuff they've read/watched. Of course definitions differ between different people, but really, any input is appreciated

NOTE: This is just out of curiosity. Please, no trolling, flaming etc. Peace.


Anyway, from all the manga/anime I've had the experience of reading and watching, I think I have at least 3 characters

1. L - Would a death note fan forget this mastermind? In my opinion, L is the prototype near-unbeatable character who survives almost purely on his mental abilities. The only reason he ended up the way he did was coz he was up against a ruthless character who had shinigami on his side.  If not for that supernatural angle, Kira would have been child's play, really.

2. Akiyama, Shinichi - I am not sure how many people read/watched Liar Game, so perhaps not many people are aware of who this guy is. Akiyama is really more of a master at dealing with people, creating and analyzing scenarios, and of course, deception (it is Liar Game, after all).  I think the manga is in hiatus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but can't wait what tricks he'll pull off next time.

3. Kudo, Shinichi - I grew up watching Detective Conan, and aside from the fact that the protagonist is a rather naive detective who's been shrunk into a mere boy, it was really engaging. Conan, as he's most commonly known, excels in, well, detective work (scenario, evidence, questioning) but really, his most consistent ability is alibi-creation (joke).

Anyway, anyone else?


----------



## Issac (Dec 3, 2010)

Ayumu Narumi from Spiral suiri no kizuna.

that's the one from the top of my head.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2010)

Johan Liebert from the manga Monster.


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 3, 2010)

The first names that I think of are L and Light from Death Note.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, definitely Death Note.
But also Lelouch in Code Geass. The anime at least, still haven't finished the manga >.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

Smartest anime character...

...Spike.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2010)

L off course. Pure genious that Anime was, amazing stuff. 
I would love to be able to erase those memories, just to experience the same feelings again when I first saw Death Note. Must be wonderful....


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 3, 2010)

Goku from dragon ball z,because he would always find ways to defeat enemys that were stronger than him.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lots of appreciation for L and his counterpart (Kira), I see. That's cool.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Johan Liebert from the manga Monster.
> 
> That was a smart fuck too, indeed. Got bored after episode 40 though, just got a little bit too boring IMHO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Theraima (Dec 5, 2010)

Shikamaru Nara from Naruto. Even though I stopped watching Naruto a long time ago I still like this guy. Some people even say that I am like him.

Desert Punk from Desert Punk. He's just genius.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol depending on what you mean by 'smart', I could put down Luffy from One Piece, he is an idiot but without him, his nakama (in this case, crew) would never have accomplished the many things they have, so...YOSH!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 5, 2010)

L, Light and Conan are probably the most obvious. 

Ai Enma (aka Hell Girl). She has the power to kill anyone, but her true intentions, emotions, and intelligence aren't seen till you've fully gotten to know her.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 5, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Lol depending on what you mean by 'smart', I could put down Luffy from One Piece, he is an idiot but without him, his nakama (in this case, crew) would never have accomplished the many things they have, so...YOSH!
> 
> I was going more on the characters that survive on brain power alone. But of course, all input is appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Never really thought about it from that angle. Guess that comes from interacting with people for hundreds of years, huh? All the "mindfuck" segments are particularly creative, too. Just not sure exactly who controls what happens to the victim before they get ferried to hell.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 5, 2010)

Shikamaru from Naruto is prett good with strategies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He is awesome too!


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

Oo~, Rin.
From...Rin


----------

